# Pocket predator seal



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Actually this slingshot started out as a seal sniper, which was my mistake. I have small hands and a little arthritis , so I asked Mr Hays if he could narrow the grip distance , and he did so. When I asked him to make it I asked for a larger pinky hole so my finger would act as a locating pin of sorts. It turned out perfect for me. No more slippage , I can cradle the forks much like an archer holds a bow. It allows me to hold the slingshot in the same position every time, up against my palm. Sling shot stays vertical so all I have to do is raise my arm to aim. I feel you should not have to think each time if you are holding it correctly. Just a thought, thanks for your time


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Tag im recieving my seal sniper and an hts balistic black g10 both are small i find smaller slingers are easier to aim with . I hope you are enjoying your ive heard so much buzz over the seal sniper on this forum.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The sniper is awesome, can't wait to hear how you do with it. I love the G10. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the Sniper


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I will infeel like a kid on christmas day.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

namazu said:


> I will infeel like a kid on christmas day.


I have the Seal Sniper both in polymer and Black G10 and they're my go to slingshots. They're so comfortable in the hand especially with the pinky hole. In my opinion though people with small hands will struggle with it as it has quite a wide pinch grip area. Bill's new cub scout range are better for smaller hands.

Ben


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I have medium sized hands . I just recieved my small hts in black g10 it feels great in my hand . I like it better than my regular resin hts that one is hard on my tendon in my thumb . I should be recieving my g10 seal sniper soon it to is in size small . So much has been mentioned about it that why i ordered it. Cant wait to tey it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope you will let us know how you like it after you have shot it for awhile. I honestly see why Bill makes bigger slingshots, his hands are definitely larger than the average person. Looking forward yo your comments.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I will as soon as can


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi tag i recieved the bands you sent me . I thankyou very much you truly went out your way . Another reason im glad to be a member . My problem i found is when shooting my hts t.t.f. The bandset that came with it is the same as the ones you sent . I had one i made with linatex , with bands vertcal to pouch . Tomorow i will lash in one that you sent . So far its back to normal. Super accurate and no fork hits . Ill pm you the results .thanks again my friend i hope i can return the favor. Namazu


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi tag been shooting my new seal sniper its the small and it too fit my hand well . i still need to put it through more shooting time . ive been using it alot while experimenting with golds green excercise rubber. Im going to us it mainly for target shooting with 7/16 steel. Im really liking that size ammo over 3/8 steel.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad to hear the seal sniper fit well. Good to hear from you. We just got our first killing frost, hate to see the warm weather leave.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

The weather here in az. Is no longer in the ninetys . Hitting around mid 80s. I ordered to sets of opt. 1 predator clips for my seal and hts . Im having problems with the seal holding bands lashed on never had the problem before. Thats why i ordered the clips for them . My tube master got dusted off forgot how fine that shooter is . Experimenting alot with flat bands lately . Having alot of fun . Take care .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Send warm weather to Indiana please


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah I'm doing a lot less shooting these days. It's getting dark at about 17.00 soon enough it will be around 16.30. Plus it's colder, wetter etc. Glad to hear you're liking the Seal Sniper Namazu. I love both mine still. In some ways I prefer the Poly one as it fits just slightly better but you can't knock the feel of the black G10. I'm also finding myself using my SERE more with double theraband gold for added power. Cut a can the other day in 22 shots with the SERE, including misses.

All of my pocket predator slingshots are fitted with the PPro attachments. I did the poly hathcock myself all the others Bill did. He's a lot better at it than me.

Ben


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I asked to have the my seal drilled but it didnt happen i assume they are busier than a ond legged man in a you know kickin contest . I love the quality pocket predator puts into there frames and they are affordable.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi tag i drilled my seal sniper and my hts they turned out ok . the option predator clips are too short for the frames so i got some longer allen screws to replace the thumb screws . i could only get one turn ill be looking at box stores for longer thumscrews.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Thats option one clips sorry


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Dankung is running late on delivery of my Cougar, so I might just get my Seal Sniper before it in just a couple of days.

First come, first shot.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi tag its been a while first i want to wish you and your family a happy thanksgiving . i drilled my seal ssniper and it actually turned out good . the frame is surprisingly accurate. Also recieved an ocularis been spending alot of time learning to shoot it . Any how i mainly wanted to to say hello and wish you and family a happy holiday.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wish the best to you and your family also. Good to hear from you. Glad the seal sniper turned out.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Yup, Dankung Cougar is still in transit, though it cleared customs on Nov. 19, go figure.

As I expected, my Seal Sniper arrived, I've shot it, and I'm very happy with my purchase. Recommended.

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Enjoy your seal sniper


----------

